# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Neusdruppelverslaving

## Peet1964

Ik ben al 28 jaar verslaafd aan de druppels voor volwassenen, neem me zelf in de maling leng altijd half water aan met nieuwe druppels zo heb ik weer 2 flesjes. Eentje op mijn nachtkastje en eentje in mijn handtas. Vind het zelf zo vervelend dat ik er echt heel graag van af wil, heb het al een paar keer geprobeerd maar raak elke keer in paniek als mijn neusgaten verstopt zitten. Vind het heel naar om door mijn mond te moeten ademen, en s'nachts ga ik dan ook lopen om mijn neusgaten open te krijgen. Ik heb overdag vaak last van een brandlucht in mijn neus en dan staat er echt niets in brand. Vind het ook vervelend om te eten en te drinken als mijn neus dicht zit. Wie heeft er ook zo'n last van? En heeft voor mij de TIP om er vanaf te komen zonder dat ik in paniek raak. Ik wens iedereen heel veel gezondheid toe want wat je ook mankeert het is en blijft allemaal erg vervelend.....................

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk vind je in deze rubriek meer info en lotgenoten!
Sterkte,
een mede 'verslaafde' > aan neusspray

----------


## yolan

> Ik ben al 28 jaar verslaafd aan de druppels voor volwassenen, neem me zelf in de maling leng altijd half water aan met nieuwe druppels zo heb ik weer 2 flesjes. Eentje op mijn nachtkastje en eentje in mijn handtas. Vind het zelf zo vervelend dat ik er echt heel graag van af wil, heb het al een paar keer geprobeerd maar raak elke keer in paniek als mijn neusgaten verstopt zitten. Vind het heel naar om door mijn mond te moeten ademen, en s'nachts ga ik dan ook lopen om mijn neusgaten open te krijgen. Ik heb overdag vaak last van een brandlucht in mijn neus en dan staat er echt niets in brand. Vind het ook vervelend om te eten en te drinken als mijn neus dicht zit. Wie heeft er ook zo'n last van? En heeft voor mij de TIP om er vanaf te komen zonder dat ik in paniek raak. Ik wens iedereen heel veel gezondheid toe want wat je ook mankeert het is en blijft allemaal erg vervelend.....................


ik herken het

ik heb nu van de huisarts fluiticasonpropionaat gehad, dat is ook een neusspray, de eerste twee weken twee maal daags gebruiken de derde week een maal daags. ik heb ook een neusdouche gekocht en spoel daarmee twee maal daags me neus. en heb bij de reformwinkel een dure neusspray gehaald die je een paar keer per dag mag gebruiken. ik ben nu 25 uur vrij van die slechte neusspray. me neus is niet helemaal open, mar heb wel wat meer lucht door me neus. zo wil ik proberen om van die nare verslaving af te komen
ik hoop dat je iets aan deze tips hebt, en wens je veel succes, groetjes jolanda

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------


## Flogiston

Er bestaat kennelijk één persoon bij wie de neusverstopping verdween _nadat_ ze kruiden gebruikte.

Betekent dat nu, dat de verstopping verdween _doordat_ ze kruiden gebruikte? Nee, daar is geen enkele aanwijzing voor.

Of het nu door de kruiden komt of niet, is er ook maar één reden om een relatie met de lever te leggen? Nee, die reden is er niet.

Kortom, leuke anecdote, en fijn voor je vrouw dat ze nu van haar neusverstopping af is, maar we mogen niet concluderen dat het een allergie was, ook niet dat het iets met de lever te maken had, en ook niet dat de genezing van de kruiden kwam.

Ik zeg niet dat het onmogelijk is, hoor. Ik zeg alleen dat we op grond van deze aanwijzingen geen conclusies kunnen trekken. Als je meer informatie zou geven, zouden daar misschien wél aanwijzingen tussen kunnen zitten.

----------


## afra1213

Nee Flogiston,

_Ik zeg niet dat het onmogelijk is, hoor. Ik zeg alleen dat we op grond van*deze*aanwijzingen geen conclusies kunnen trekken. Als je meer informatie zou geven, zouden daar misschien wél aanwijzingen tussen kunnen zitten.
_

*Zet je laatste zinsnede in kleine letters volgende keer maar gerust vet gedrukt !*

_Er bestaat kennelijk één persoon bij wie de neusverstopping verdween*nadat*ze kruiden gebruikte.Betekent dat nu, dat de verstopping verdween*doordat*ze kruiden gebruikte? Nee, daar is geen enkele aanwijzing voor.Of het nu door de kruiden komt of niet, is er ook maar één reden om een relatie met de lever te leggen? Nee, die reden is er niet.
_
Ik weet dat het niet de eerste persoon is waar wij dit hebben verholpen, maar dit is niet relevant. Sterker nog in de meeste gevallen heeft het met alergie te maken en de lever.

Ik weet dat jij geen enkel geloof heb in mij ervaringen en en zeker niet in de geneeskracht van kruiden maar ook dit is niet relevant, maar wel de achterliggende gedachte.

De verstopping verdween wel degelijk door op de lever te werken !

Mijn opmerkingen op dit forum zijn niet bedoeld om steeds te discuseren maar de personen op dit forum die vragen hebben gesteld wil ik alleen een richting te geven waar zij misschien de oplossing kunnen vinden. Ik zit niet steeds te wachten op een welles/nietes verhaal. Dit heb ik al 3 maanden op een ander forum met jou gedaan.

Namelijk het forum "oma weet raad", ik heb op dit forum na maanden discuseren met jou
uit fustratie al mijn informatie maar verwijderd.

Jouw structurele ontkenning van mijn ervaringen voegen niets toe aan de personen die hier om hulp vragen en lokken alleen steeds maar weer discussie uit.

Ik hoop dat je ook mij nu eens in mijn waarde zal laten.

De personen op dit forum kunnen volgens mij zelf wel besluiten of zij met mijn informatie wel of niet iets doen. Volgens mij ben jij niet een soort overkoepelende meester die alles bepaald of iets wel of niet zo is. 

Mensen kunnen zelf wel bepalen wat goed of slecht is.

Een ding weten de meeste mensen wel, het jaren neusspray spuiten is zeker niet goed voor de slijmvliezen !
Misschien kan je volgende keer beter een oplossing aandragen dan alleen maar discussie
uitlokken.

----------


## jolanda27

*Daar gaan we weer.....

Ik wordt hier zo moe van!*

----------


## afra1213

Beste Jolanda27,

Wij hebben samen een punt gezet achter ons verschillen en zullen van nu af aan
beide op een andere manier trachten onze vragen en reacties te formuleren.

----------


## jolanda27

> Beste Jolanda27,
> 
> Wij hebben samen een punt gezet achter ons verschillen en zullen van nu af aan
> beide op een andere manier trachten onze vragen en reacties te formuleren.


Beste Afra,
Dat vind ik goed nieuws. Succes samen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------

